# MT-G2 mag mod?



## BigusLightus (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm wondering if there is an MT-G2 mag mod or drop in. The FM3-H head with 1/2 inch opening works very well with the Malkoff XM-L 4D drop in. An upgrade to the MT-G2 might be stellar.

Thank you.


----------

